# J.C. Higgins serial number



## m_fumich

I just acquired my first vintage bike. My friend picked it up from the seller yesterday and I'll get it the next time I'm through Baltimore. Being a truck driver makes it easier to get stuff from all over without paying shipping cost.

My friend checked the serial number and it is 10061 6. I'm betting it's a 1961. Can anyone give me a full breakdown of the serial number?


----------



## jd56

If it is a 60's Higgins then, it should have more to the serial number than what you have posted. 
Because the serial numbers are located on the rear dropout of the left side of the frame, most rear wheel mountin has large wasers and nut that will cover the prefix of the serial number.

If it is a Murray built Higgins the serial shoul start with a "MO" and followed by a letter or number, then the model number and the catalog number....at least I think that's how it is laid out.
Pictures of the bike are a sure way to assist in the model deciphering task.
Style of the chainring will determine the Manufacturer unless it is a thrown together bike (frankenbike). Boys had a tendency to do that back then, change / swap parts to please the desired look they wanted.

Welcome to the Cabe by the way. It's a great place to assist you in the soon to be addiction, you will experience.

JD


----------



## m_fumich

Here's the bike. I haven't picked it up yet. It could be a while before I can. I'll get my buddy to take another look.


----------



## rideahiggins

*Higgins*

Somebodies been messing with the fenders and it's missing the rear rack. Might be hard to find since it's a 24". Here is a 26" with the rack and correct fenders.


----------



## jd56

Here is a late 26" model JC Higgins painted frame "Flightliner" that I picked up this week that needs some major cleaning. I decided to get this one for the rear rack which has a tailight. Shame its missing one lens. 
I haven't checked the serial number yet. But is a "MO" prefix.
The rack is for sale but the rear mounting wont fit a 24" unless the mounting can be changed out.
In fact the whole bike is for sale. 








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m_fumich

*here's the serial number*

I picked up the bike today. The serial number is

MOS 39 X51
10061 6


----------



## jd56

MO "S" indicates it's a 1960 as per the unconfirmed and sometimes not correct (as per opinions) Murray Serial Number Project

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-7014.html

I know you mentioned it was a Murray badged Flightliner but, the only Murray indicator is the chainring. The badge is actually the "JC Higgin" legend on the side of the tank. I can't read the seat tube decal, Maybe something there says Murray?

The 39 X 51 denotation, I can't answer with any certainty. "X" is mentioned as a quanity built bike order for a certain retailer being "51"....but, again there is no mention what retailer that is as per the list above.

If it was sold by Sears, then the serial number could be researched here. Here I have researched a "7" bar Spaceliner serial number

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...s/Model-502469440/0934/1303200/00027911/00001

Sorry I can't be more help. 

JD


----------



## m_fumich

Well, that gives me the important stuff. It's a Murray built 1960 JC Higgins Flightliner.


----------



## m_fumich

*more pics*

Here are a couple more pictures. The head badge and seat decal.

BTW, I just got home with the bike. My wife hasn't seen it yet. I stopped to put air in the tires and someone offered to buy it. Sorry, just got it.


----------



## Ou812struggle

Bought a old jc hoggins bicycle today the numbers on it are....
1730164
503.46280


----------



## rhenning

I think 503 numbers are also Murray built bikes.  The other numbers unlike automobiles tell you nothing.  Roger


----------



## Adamtinkerer

rhenning said:


> I think 503 numbers are also Murray built bikes.  The other numbers unlike automobiles tell you nothing.  Roger



503 was imported bikes, 501, Westfield.


----------



## rhenning

Adam you are correct.  Roger


----------



## boffa

Hi! I recently aquired a J.C. Higgins Hiawatha bike and I am trying to determine the year. I have read through the forum but still am unsure about its year. I have checked out the Parts Direct site but it did not provide any useful information for this. 

The engraved information is: 
M.O.T.S.-V
MOD-502 4546.0
215539

Thanks so much in advance for any information you can provide.


----------



## SocalMedic

I have an old bike with “Sears” badge on the headtube. Serial number on the drop bracket is “4 W278848”. Please help!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer

boffa said:


> Hi! I recently aquired a J.C. Higgins Hiawatha bike and I am trying to determine the year. I have read through the forum but still am unsure about its year. I have checked out the Parts Direct site but it did not provide any useful information for this.
> 
> The engraved information is:
> M.O.T.S.-V
> MOD-502 4546.0
> 215539
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for any information you can provide.
> 
> View attachment 719675
> 
> View attachment 719676
> 
> View attachment 719678
> 
> View attachment 719680
> 
> View attachment 719681
> 
> View attachment 719682
> 
> View attachment 719684
> 
> View attachment 719685
> 
> View attachment 719687
> 
> View attachment 719690



Welcome to the forum! The Hiawatha chain guard and crank/chain ring are not original, they're for an early '50s Cleveland Welding Co. built bike. The Murray/JC Higgins numbers can be confusing, but here's a chart from 1959.




1956 Murray built bikes were coded MOTV, except Sears bikes, which have an extra S, hence, 'MOTS-V'. Your bike was originally a deluxe model with a rank and rear rack.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

SocalMedic said:


> I have an old bike with “Sears” badge on the headtube. Serial number on the drop bracket is “4 W278848”. Please help!!View attachment 939506
> View attachment 939507



We really need a full pic of the chain guard side of the bike, but it's definitely not Murray built. Possibly CBC/Ross or Huffy, 4 indicating 1964, first year of Sears badged bikes.


----------

